
Codemasters founders honored by Queen of England - timr
http://arstechnica.com/journals/thumbs.ars/2008/06/18/codemasters-founders-honored-by-queen-of-england
======
nertzy
Ah, surely the Queen has finally discovered Game Genie and was finally able to
beat Zelda for the NES, so she found it fitting to return the favor by
honoring them.

------
parenthesis
Oh the days of Treasure Island Dizzy.

